# Who's staying positive?



## Greg (Jan 1, 2007)

I see a lot of rants as of late and I guess for good reason. Personally, I'm trying to not let the crappy weather get to me. I've still been skiing and probably at the same rate I would've been even if the conditions had been epic. Thank God for snow making! I know many of the powder hounds are bummin; big time, but I'm not the type that has to have deep powder to have fun. I've been using the time out to really hone the skills. Conditions are variable and it's a real challenge to keep good form when you go from deep LGR piles to hard pack to spring conditions. I suppose the biggest complaint I have is the lack of bump lines anywhere which are in a sense due to the lack of natural, or at least consistent cold (i.e. snowmaking). Nevertheless, I'm working on skills that will help once the bump lines start to form (tighter stance, tall posture, and good hand position). I've skied with fellow AZers on all but one outing at which time I skied with my father-in-law so the comraderie and good conversations have made up for the sub-par surface. All in all, I've had a good season so far and I'm staying positive. Some good snows and cold are bound to happen, and even if they don't I'll be skiing anyway.

Happy New Year everybody! Here's to a colder and snowy 2007! :beer:


----------



## John84 (Jan 1, 2007)

It's hard to stay positive when the closest ski area to you looks like this http://www.skiwhitetail.com/camera.htm

Although I am looking forward to my trip to Tremblant in mid/late January.


----------



## awf170 (Jan 1, 2007)

Yeah, I am.

Yesterday I skied bumps at Wildcat.  Man bumps are wicked fun.  I was just mad that the consistent lines weren't longer, though 1,400 ft. vertical ft. of pure bumps is pretty dang sweet.


----------



## Skier75 (Jan 1, 2007)

John84 said:


> It's hard to stay positive when the closest ski area to you looks like this http://www.skiwhitetail.com/camera.htm
> 
> Although I am looking forward to my trip to Tremblant in mid/late January.



WOW and we thought it was tough here....

I'm with Greg....trying really hard to stay positive, but.....especially on a day like today, makes it difficult. We skied at Sunday River yesterday and the conditions were variable, as well..... I have some problems when I go from boiler plate to fluff, that's when I lose my form and end up in the backseat. I'm sure that's what attributed to my falling twice yesterday.   This weather certainly isn't going to help the ski areas.


----------



## Bumpsis (Jan 1, 2007)

I'm very positive!
Saving boatloads of money on my heating bills, so I'll have plenty for a trip out west do  some real skiing. 

In the meantime, I get to ride my bike  - it's actually pleasant and I really don't miss the snow shoveling routine which in Boston can be a real challange - no place the put the stuff.


----------



## loafer89 (Jan 1, 2007)

Same here, I am glad to live closer to the mountains and to Sundown ski area with good snowmaking and a fairly decent base. The snow lover in me really hates this mild weather and the warm extended forecasts.

This is no doubt likely to be the season that was saved by snowmaking, so lets all be thankfull and gratefull for all of the hard work that the snowmakers put in so we can ski.


----------



## Sky (Jan 1, 2007)

Hmmmm....staying positive?....not sure.  I've ranted with pals but we all seem to be ending the comverstaion with "when winter finally gets here though...", so I guess I'm still "up" for the season.

Greg...great point, this is a great opp to get out and hone skills for the less-than-optimum conditions.  I really have to focus on NOT picking up my inside ski on turn initiation.

Otherwise...I've been "saving" my Supersports and cranking on the Dynastar Contact 11's.  Great ski!  I was a little bummed that I got them for the 10 Nov Killington trip (that got rained out) and was wondering if I had wasted my $.  But  now that I've been on them...no mistake!

Happy New Year everyone!


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Jan 1, 2007)

Skied Whiteface Wed - Sun and each day was better then the day before. They blew a ton of snow 24-7 plus 8 inches Sat. You bump lovers would have loved lower cloudspin.

All that said, now the weather sucks again and so does my attitude. :???:


----------



## snoseek (Jan 1, 2007)

leaving for utah on thurs for 11 days, so things are looking up.


----------



## askstowell (Jan 1, 2007)

Only Freeze Mizer can save us now!


----------



## andyzee (Jan 1, 2007)

Holy crap, I leave on Christmas day for a weeks worth of some great skiing at Killington, can you say powda, and come back to this roomful of whiners. Guys stop crying, get the skis on and enjoy! :smash:


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 1, 2007)

5 days in Dec., I'm on skis again this Thursday, Mt. Snow for MLK Weekend...  I'm pretty happy so far.  At my skill level, the lack of terrain isn't bothering me yet.


----------



## loafer89 (Jan 1, 2007)

I am debating if I should take the day off from work and ski at Mount Snow on wednesday sans the masses of humanity. 37 trails sounds decent for them.

Hmm decisions, decisions.

Skiing without Warren is okay until he gets home from school and finds out what I did :flame: :uzi: :smash: :wink: :wink:


----------



## andyzee (Jan 1, 2007)

loafer89 said:


> Skiing without Warren is okay until he gets home from school and finds out what I did


 
Hehe, then dad gets his ass kicked


----------



## KingM (Jan 1, 2007)

I'd love to see conditions improve, but I've had a great time every time I've been up. It's sure as hell better conditions than what you find in July. If I pretend that it's late November/early December, then conditions are fantastic.

And we've still got three months of winter to go. There are bound to be some big snowstorms out there, waiting to swoop down from Canada.


----------



## kingslug (Jan 1, 2007)

If it wasn't for all the rain it wouldn't be too bad. But after this storm today I don't think things will be too good in the catskills. I'm outta here prolly next week for western pow.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 1, 2007)

I'm numb.  

But I can't complain...16 days so far....decent skiing all things considered.  I just don't have time to bit%^....there's skiing to do...


----------



## hrstrat57 (Jan 1, 2007)

*5 sweet days*

Greg,

I have had 5 absolutely epic ski days so far, not a lot of time out for sure but fabulous each time out. 3 half days at wa and 2 full days at BW, all first chair of course which is critical in sketchy periods like this IMO. BW got nasty in the afternoon and the fam and me cleared out.....wa I am almost always out at noon, clipping the tix and getting $5 back...

of course I do have tomorrow off and was planning to hit wa again with the regular buds...

.....goin golfing instead:roll:  




Greg said:


> I see a lot of rants as of late and I guess for good reason. Personally, I'm trying to not let the crappy weather get to me. I've still been skiing and probably at the same rate I would've been even if the conditions had been epic. Thank God for snow making! I know many of the powder hounds are bummin; big time, but I'm not the type that has to have deep powder to have fun. I've been using the time out to really hone the skills. Conditions are variable and it's a real challenge to keep good form when you go from deep LGR piles to hard pack to spring conditions. I suppose the biggest complaint I have is the lack of bump lines anywhere which are in a sense due to the lack of natural, or at least consistent cold (i.e. snowmaking). Nevertheless, I'm working on skills that will help once the bump lines start to form (tighter stance, tall posture, and good hand position). I've skied with fellow AZers on all but one outing at which time I skied with my father-in-law so the comraderie and good conversations have made up for the sub-par surface. All in all, I've had a good season so far and I'm staying positive. Some good snows and cold are bound to happen, and even if they don't I'll be skiing anyway.
> 
> Happy New Year everybody! Here's to a colder and snowy 2007! :beer:


----------



## loafer89 (Jan 1, 2007)

The Weather Channel showed the European forecast and mentioned that banks in Europe are refusing to give ski areas that are located below 1500m any kind of loans for fear that there will not be snow in the future.:-o :-o :-o :-o 

Thats not good news.


----------



## loafer89 (Jan 1, 2007)

Here is the article:

*BBC Environment -- *Ski resorts across the European Alps are becoming increasingly worried as current bad snow conditions threaten the all important Christmas holiday period. This autumn has been one of the worst on record with high temperatures and little snowfall. Many resorts have had to postpone their openings and the main ski races have been cancelled because of a lack of snow. With millions of skiers heading to the resorts over the next week there are concerns that the open runs will be very busy and people could be put off from booking again at Christmas and the New Year, costing the multi-million pound industry heavily in lost revenue, and threatening jobs. Many believe global warming is to blame for the lack of snow. The Organisation for Economic Co-operation and Development warned that many low-level resorts could soon be unviable and predicted warmer temperatures in the future. Snow cannons in the Austrian province of Salzburg Ski operations around Europe have been using snow cannons Already banks are refusing to offer loans to resorts under 1,500 metres as they fear for their future snow cover. Germany is threatened the most, followed by some Austrian and Italian resorts. However, the picture is not as bleak as some say, with the high resorts having good conditions on some runs. I am in the Swiss resort of Verbier and the open runs have good snow and more are set to open this weekend helped by artificial snow. "We have many new snow-making cannons across our slopes and this has helped greatly," Pierre-Yves Deleze told the BBC. "Some snow is forecast to fall next week and then everything should be OK. If not though, it will make us more nervous for Christmas." ... Report from Moscow: Nobody knows what to make of it. This is the middle of December in a country known for the severity of its winters. There's not a snowflake to be seen. Red Square should be covered in white by now. It's not. Its cobblestones are as stubbornly damp and grey as the skies overhead. There would normally be ice on the Moskva River. There's none. "It's just fantasy!" is the way the weather forecast began on one of Moscow's radio stations earlier this week. The announcer's voice betrayed a mixture of disbelief and despair. That's because Russians are proud of their cold winters. Some people welcome the fact that walking and driving the snowless streets and pavements is easier than slipping and sliding. Others, though, definitely feel that something is wrong. Temperatures for the last couple of weeks have been about five degrees above zero. At this time of year, five below zero would be more usual. (12/19/06)


----------



## Terry (Jan 1, 2007)

I am staying positive. I have had some very good days out so far. The conditions have been pretty good considiering the weather. I'm not complaining, they are doing the best they can.I am just enjoying what there is out there for skiing. It still beats working by a long shot!!!!!    think


----------



## eatskisleep (Jan 1, 2007)

Nice pictures Austin, you have anymore?


----------



## snoseek (Jan 1, 2007)

looks like another round lined up for pnw. so i'm sure you'll find real good snow out there


----------



## riverc0il (Jan 2, 2007)

after skiing two days of untracked 6" powder this past weekend, i have no reason not to be positive.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 2, 2007)

I'm still staying positive.  Actually, in a way, the bad weather is helping me get out more.  I'm a lowly liftie at the local ski area part time, since they don't have all their terrain open they haven't had much need for me yet.  When I show up for work I end up skiing instead, works out well for me!


----------



## koreshot (Jan 2, 2007)

I am staying positive because eventually the winter has to hit.  I don't claim to know a lot about weather but in my simple understanding of weather, even with the talk of global warming, it is very unlikely that January, February and March will be really warm, considering that we have had a record warm November and December.  The weather is probably just loading up for a pretty cold February and March is my guess/hope.

Been out only once so far this season on the EC.  Pretty pathetic start for me.


----------



## AdironRider (Jan 2, 2007)

Jeez, everyones freaking out over global warming. Hate to say it fellas, but this is more just a bad snow year than anything. You dont go from an epic season 3 years ago to complete crap and worries that itll never snow again in a period of time that short. Not saying global warming doesnt exist, but its not the end of skiing as we know it.


----------



## 2knees (Jan 2, 2007)

I'm staying positively confused.  My lawn is green, i havent worn my winter jacket to work once but my skis are permanently residing in the trunk of my car like its winter.  something isnt right here.

but i've had 2 great days of spring skiing and a nice night session with good company.  Thats always good.


----------



## Greg (Jan 2, 2007)

2knees said:


> ...and a nice night session with good company.  Thats always good.



Pat - Sundown has been much more fun than it was that night we last skied there. Still really only two runs down that are worthwhile - Nor'easter and Temptor, but I've been hugging the trees skier's left each of those (better light) and the base is starting to rise so there's some semblance of a groomer lip forming along the trail sides so it's fun to pop up and over that in spots. I'm still anxiously awaiting the Nor'easter bumps, but gotta take what you can get now...


----------



## John84 (Jan 2, 2007)

bvibert said:


> When I show up for work I end up skiing instead, works out well for me!



Getting paid to ski? Pretty sweet deal.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 2, 2007)

John84 said:


> Getting paid to ski? Pretty sweet deal.



When they don't need me I don't get paid... But I don't have to pay to go skiing, so I guess it's kinda like getting paid to ski...


----------



## Skibum_dan (Jan 2, 2007)

I'm staying positive. I had some pretty good skiing this weekend at Smuggs. 
The word is out that this is a crappy winter and that's fine by me....no lines! I was skiing onto the chair this Saturday. I don't know if I've ever been able to do that on the weekend between Christmas and New Year's Eve. And the skiing was actually pretty good.....not epic or anything but pretty darn good considering. A few good dumps would help and I crave the woods pretty bad but a day at the mountain is pretty much always a good day....:beer:


----------



## Zand (Jan 2, 2007)

It's getting hard for me to stay positive. I've skied once in the last 2 weeks and don't plan on skiing again until either this Saturday night or next Thursday. I'm hoping this is just a very slow start and come April, we're looking back on an epic second half. But its hard to stay positive with 6 straight days of 50s in the forecast and a couple 60s in there.


----------



## SnowRider (Jan 2, 2007)

Im not to sure I have stayed positive. More like accemptance. I have accepted the fact our winters are not the best but i will have my good and bad days.


----------



## snoseek (Jan 2, 2007)

The skiing at bw today was ok (a little firm and quite windy), and it looks like the resorts held on to most of their base after this last unfortunate event. I still firmly beleive winter is coming, and I hope all the non-skiers raving about the wonderful weather freeze their $#@#$# off.


----------



## NYDrew (Jan 2, 2007)

unfortunately I have not skied one day yet.  The beginning of the season (or what we had) was filled with finals and graduation while more recently I would rather not drive from long island for crappy conditions.  I have become a bit spoiled while livng upstate.

I for one have been keeping my mind off of it all by running and lifting.  Can't say its a bad thing due to the fact that I have put on almost 30lbs since the end of last season (good weight, the kind that gets you down a course faster and helps you pick up a girl even faster.)

I do have to admit though that after 3 years of heavy skiing and instructing, I am enjoying the nice weather while I cant ski (god I hate long island).  Hopefully next season I'll be back up north and we will have a sweet season.  At the very least thanks to the weather, Im not missing anything during my exile on this desolete S*** hole of an island.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jan 2, 2007)

NYDrew said:


> unfortunately I have not skied one day yet.  The beginning of the season (or what we had) was filled with finals and graduation while more recently I would rather not drive from long island for crappy conditions.  I have become a bit spoiled while livng upstate.
> 
> I for one have been keeping my mind off of it all by running and lifting.  Can't say its a bad thing due to the fact that I have put on almost 30lbs since the end of last season (good weight, the kind that gets you down a course faster and helps you pick up a girl even faster.)
> 
> I do have to admit though that after 3 years of heavy skiing and instructing, I am enjoying the nice weather while I cant ski (god I hate long island).  Hopefully next season I'll be back up north and we will have a sweet season.  At the very least thanks to the weather, Im not missing anything during my exile on this desolete S*** hole of an island.


Ouch!!!Easy there Drew Some of us like the Island well east end anyway. I don't have a problem getting up at 3 am to get up north for a day of skiing...Its alll good and summers are a blast.


----------



## Skibum_dan (Jan 3, 2007)

Okay so yesterday I said I was staying positive....I just saw the weather for this weekend:uzi: I will get some skiing in tomorrow night at Bolton before we get yet more warm rainy weather and for that I'm greatful.....why does it seem like every time the temp falls below 32 it also has to rain!?....you know..it could be warm and sunny and not rain....that wouldn't be too bad. 
Sorry for complaining. I'm having mood swings I guess.


----------



## dmc (Jan 3, 2007)

Not being the "Anyday on the mountain is still a good day" type of person...
I've actually not been riding much...


----------



## JimG. (Jan 3, 2007)

dmc said:


> Not being the "Anyday on the mountain is still a good day" type of person...
> I've actually not been riding much...



That sucks.

No wonder I didn't see you this past weekend.


----------



## Big Game (Jan 3, 2007)

I said screw it and went ot Okemo anyway yesterday. The 3-5 inches they had allowed a certain guise of winter to overcome me. It was in the 20's at the top. Definitely felt like and looked like winter. Conditions tended to be boiler plate at Jackson Gore, but we found some real enjoyable stuff with Punchline and Stumpjumper. Turned out to be a great time. 

And the thing is, it's not like our winters are all that great. Conditions were pretty standard for January, except they didn't have all that much terrain open, but there was enough to have a good time.


----------



## ctenidae (Jan 3, 2007)

It's tough with stuff like this:
http://www.erh.noaa.gov/box/displayazone.php?product=BOSAFDBOX&version=0

For Boston, but still...


----------



## Breeze (Jan 3, 2007)

guess I'm  an old goose.  Having learned to ski at Mt Southington ( CT) in the late 60's, I've seen  my share of good and bad.  

I can remember one GOD AWFUL night ski with a cousin  of mine at Bald Mountain in Dedham ME (  now a NELSA) in late January 1971.  The daytime temps had been  way below zero for  weeks, and there was zip/zilch/zero moisture, and  no snowmaking.   Frenchman Bay ( Bar Harbor area) was frozen deep enough to  make car traffic possible from Hancock Point to  the ferry terminal for the first time in 100 years. 

 All I can say is OUCH.  

Breeze


----------



## KingM (Jan 3, 2007)

It's coming, it's coming.

http://headlines.accuweather.com/news-story.asp?partner=accuweather&traveler=0&article=5

"When bitter cold air comes up against very mild air, a fierce battle usually ensues. In the end, the cold air overruns the entire battlefield leaving the mild air in total ruin. Here you see the set-up for next week. Subzero air will rule all northern territory, while it will remain very mild through the southern half of the United States. In between the two, the storm track will become very active. This could very well become a long, hard-fought battle with cold air occupying much more territory than mild air by the last ten days of the month."

Notice the graphic, with the storm track blasting through the Northeast.


----------



## RIDEr (Jan 3, 2007)

I've been out 5 times so far and had to Ptex my board twice.. ouch!  But, I look at the glass half full and if there is at least one trail open on the mountain it is better than none.


----------



## RIDEr (Jan 3, 2007)

loafer89 said:


> Here is the article:
> 
> *BBC Environment -- *Ski resorts across the European Alps are becoming increasingly worried as current bad snow conditions threaten the all important Christmas holiday period. This autumn has been one of the worst on record with high temperatures and little snowfall. Many resorts have had to postpone their openings and the main ski races have been cancelled because of a lack of snow. With millions of skiers heading to the resorts over the next week there are concerns that the open runs will be very busy and people could be put off from booking again at Christmas and the New Year, costing the multi-million pound industry heavily in lost revenue, and threatening jobs. Many believe global warming is to blame for the lack of snow. The Organisation for Economic Co-operation and Development warned that many low-level resorts could soon be unviable and predicted warmer temperatures in the future. Snow cannons in the Austrian province of Salzburg Ski operations around Europe have been using snow cannons Already banks are refusing to offer loans to resorts under 1,500 metres as they fear for their future snow cover. Germany is threatened the most, followed by some Austrian and Italian resorts. However, the picture is not as bleak as some say, with the high resorts having good conditions on some runs. I am in the Swiss resort of Verbier and the open runs have good snow and more are set to open this weekend helped by artificial snow. "We have many new snow-making cannons across our slopes and this has helped greatly," Pierre-Yves Deleze told the BBC. "Some snow is forecast to fall next week and then everything should be OK. If not though, it will make us more nervous for Christmas." ... Report from Moscow: Nobody knows what to make of it. This is the middle of December in a country known for the severity of its winters. There's not a snowflake to be seen. Red Square should be covered in white by now. It's not. Its cobblestones are as stubbornly damp and grey as the skies overhead. There would normally be ice on the Moskva River. There's none. "It's just fantasy!" is the way the weather forecast began on one of Moscow's radio stations earlier this week. The announcer's voice betrayed a mixture of disbelief and despair. That's because Russians are proud of their cold winters. Some people welcome the fact that walking and driving the snowless streets and pavements is easier than slipping and sliding. Others, though, definitely feel that something is wrong. Temperatures for the last couple of weeks have been about five degrees above zero. At this time of year, five below zero would be more usual. (12/19/06)



I've been focusing a lot of time looking at the weather specifically in Austria and have seen nothing but snow showers in Arlsberg (St Anton) over the past week.  The conditions over there are improving by the day and if they can turn around a 1300 year deficit than so can the Northeast.


----------



## NYDrew (Jan 3, 2007)

ALLSKIING said:


> Ouch!!!Easy there Drew Some of us like the Island well east end anyway. I don't have a problem getting up at 3 am to get up north for a day of skiing...Its alll good and summers are a blast.



I stand by my hatred of my home.  East end may be nice, thats a whole different world that is yet to be corrupted by the obnoxiousness of big city living, not to mention that there actually jobs out there which require my degree.  Can't say though, haven't done much out east since the 10th grade.


----------



## loafer89 (Jan 3, 2007)

ALLSKIING said:


> Ouch!!!Easy there Drew Some of us like the Island well east end anyway. I don't have a problem getting up at 3 am to get up north for a day of skiing...Its alll good and summers are a blast.


 

We miss Long Island because it was home, but it's nice to live close to skiing and we got a good laugh at the property taxes for next year that where forwarded to us since we closed on the house near the December 1st due date.

$13,585 in 2007 up from $10,850 in 2006. I can't say that I will miss that.


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Jan 5, 2007)

I’m skiing in the rain
Just skiing in the rain
What a wonderful feeling
20% of the trails are open again

I’m laughing at all the brown
Some think I’m a clown
There's no snow in the air
But I don’t have a care

Let the warm weather chase
Other skiers from this place
Come on with the rain
I’ve got a smile on my face

I’ll ski down the rocky terrain
With a happy refrain
Cause I’m skiing
Just skiing in the rain


----------



## kingslug (Jan 5, 2007)

I'm outta here. Back wednesday. Of that I'm positive.


----------



## Lostone (Jan 5, 2007)

Well, at 31 days, it has mostly been doing laps, but when they had something to turn it on for, Sunday, I was cooking.  

When is the next time?  Not sure, but doing laps isn't bad.  :idea:  Quite the opposite, it can be fun.      

I'm having fun, and staying prepared for the powder which _*will*_ come.  

I'm staying positive.  It *will* happen!  I *will* be here waiting for it.


----------



## Terry (Jan 6, 2007)

This weekend is gonna be good for a tailgate party. Gas grill, burgers, beer, warmth. Just like in April.Might as well enjoy it!  :beer:


----------



## Sky (Jan 6, 2007)

No crowds, laps are good...and this weather is perfect for a SUnday cookout associated with the Pats/Jets game.

...and oh ya....love the heating bill.


----------



## Skier75 (Jan 6, 2007)

One way of looking at it, is, most everyone here are downhill skiers, I presume.....just think if you were only a x-country skier.....now they have to be bumming hard.


----------



## Greg (Jan 6, 2007)

XC is not skiing....


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 6, 2007)

Yep we're still out there even tho its not perfect;-)--------- the XC'ers, Snow shoe'ers, Snow mobilers, Ice fishermen are all in "deep dark depression  excessive misery" :angry:


----------



## Greg (Jan 6, 2007)

The forecast looks much better starting Monday night:

http://www.erh.noaa.gov/forecast/Ma...lat=43.182917&smap=1&mp=1&map.x=137&map.y=108


----------



## Lostone (Jan 6, 2007)

Sky521 said:
			
		

> and oh ya....love the heating bill.



It is 70 degrees in here and I haven't used my heat for the last 2 days.  

On the other side, the trail I had the most fun on, last Sunday is 99% brown.

On still another side (_How many damn sides are you going to have??_:roll  (_As many as it takes!_ :dunce:   ) winter will return next week.


----------



## ajl50 (Jan 6, 2007)

I'm staying positive...I had a great week last week at whiteface and I'm going to Alta in march. Other than that any day I can get out is just gravy. 
I realized nobody knows a thing about the weather so I'm just going to roll with it from now on.


----------



## KingM (Jan 6, 2007)

It's time to just make the best of this season. We have a group of Varsity Scouts here this weekend. It poured last night and we went from snow on the ground to green grass in one day. However, the mountain is STILL open, the people coming back from skiing STILL have had a great time, and we are STILL going to have some days with fresh snow. This year is not going down as epic, or even good but hey, it's all relative. It's still skiing and it's still fun.


----------



## Terry (Jan 6, 2007)

I skied soft spring snow in a tshirt today! sad but true. :beer:


----------



## Greg (Jan 8, 2007)

Well, I think I've made the turn from remaining positive to thoroughly depressed.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 8, 2007)

Greg said:


> Well, I think I've made the turn from remaining positive to thoroughly depressed.



I was trying to deny it, but I think I'm there too...


----------



## hammer (Jan 8, 2007)

Greg said:


> Well, I think I've made the turn from remaining positive to thoroughly depressed.


Not allowed...you started this thread.;-)


----------



## Greg (Jan 8, 2007)

hammer said:


> Not allowed...you started this thread.;-)



Sorry, but when I hear that the local hill (pound for pound one of the most agressive snowmaking ski areas in SNE) has been decimated by the warmth and rain over the weekend, as well as the additional rain that's pouring down right now, it's hard to keep the chin up. That little hill was keeping me going lately. Now what?


----------



## hammer (Jan 8, 2007)

Greg said:


> Sorry, but when I hear that the local hill (pound for pound one of the most agressive snowmaking ski areas in SNE) has been decimated by the warmth and rain over the weekend, as well as the additional rain that's pouring down right now, it's hard to keep the chin up. That little hill was keeping me going lately. Now what?


No apologies needed...just busting your chops.

I'm only feeling decent because I got out yesterday.  Unfortunately, that will soon pass...:sad:


----------



## loafer89 (Jan 8, 2007)

Not that I take much stock in this, but Accuweather is prediciting temperatures to stay below freezing for a considerable time period next week after January 17th in the Sundown area.

With that kind of weather, snow can be made like gangbusters.

Keep the faith, at least until we see what happens next week.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 8, 2007)

My Dad called me yesterday and asked if I had put away my skis and pulled out my MTB instead.  Sadly I told him I was thinking about it and I really had been!   The trouble is with all this rain I think it's too muddy to do that either!


----------



## Greg (Jan 8, 2007)

loafer89 said:


> Not that I take much stock in this, but Accuweather is prediciting temperatures to stay below freezing for a considerable time period next week after January 17th in the Sundown area.
> 
> With that kind of weather, snow can be made like gangbusters.
> 
> Keep the faith, at least until we see what happens next week.



I hope so. I see daytime high temps below freezing for several days starting next Thursday (long way out, I know). Looks like we're get some nighttime snowmaking opps starting tomorrow night and more so after Sunday. Until then, head north!


----------



## Skibum_dan (Jan 8, 2007)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> I’m skiing in the rain
> Just skiing in the rain
> What a wonderful feeling
> 20% of the trails are open again
> ...



Nice!


----------



## Skibum_dan (Jan 8, 2007)

KingM said:


> It's time to just make the best of this season. We have a group of Varsity Scouts here this weekend. It poured last night and we went from snow on the ground to green grass in one day. However, the mountain is STILL open, the people coming back from skiing STILL have had a great time, and we are STILL going to have some days with fresh snow. This year is not going down as epic, or even good but hey, it's all relative. It's still skiing and it's still fun.



This is a hard frame of mind to have but I've been trying to share this thinking too. Sure, it is difficult to stay positive when it is 50 out and raining....and I've had a few rants..but skiing is always fun once I'm on the hill. My ski buddies and I have had fun every day so far, even if the mountain does look pretty sad when you think of how it should look at this time of year.


----------



## Jean-Pierre Skier (Jan 8, 2007)

I'm absolutely positive...

Positive that I'll be in Utah this weekend!!!!    :razz:


----------



## awf170 (Jan 8, 2007)

I'm staying positive.  IMO good ski season is mid-december to the end of april, anything on either side of that is inconsistent.  So according to my philosophy we have missed less than a month of "good" ski season.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 8, 2007)

awf170 said:


> I'm staying positive.  IMO good ski season is mid-december to the end of april, anything on either side of that is inconsistent.  So according to my philosophy we have missed less than a month of "good" ski season.



Amen!  couldn't agree more


----------



## SnowRider (Jan 8, 2007)

> I’m skiing in the rain
> Just skiing in the rain
> What a wonderful feeling
> 20% of the trails are open again
> ...



That brought a tear to my eye...beautiful 

No but really the only hope I have is it gets better. Dont say its been a bad weather. We still have 2 NORMALY snowy months coming. Keep the faith.


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Jan 10, 2007)

I'm feeling alot more positive after seeing this pix from WF taken on Mt. Run today. Yeah baby. I'm jazzed for MLK weekend.
:-D


----------



## SkiDog (Jan 10, 2007)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> I'm feeling alot more positive after seeing this pix from WF taken on Mt. Run today. Yeah baby. I'm jazzed for MLK weekend.
> :-D



shame you werent there today. Looks SCHWEET....sure conditions will be nice this weekend....find the freshies in the woods.. ;-)

M


----------



## Greg (Jan 18, 2007)

I'm feeling pretty positive right about now. One good thing about this late base building/terrain expansion is that since it's been and looks to remain consistently cold, as in _January _cold, the manmade stuff should stay pretty sweet. Sure, the last 8 weeks sucked, but at least we don't have entire mountains of thaw-freeze conditions to contend with. New terrain that comes online will have nice fresh manmade in the coming weeks.


----------



## hammer (Jan 18, 2007)

Greg said:


> I'm feeling pretty positive right about now. One good thing about this late base building/terrain expansion is that since it's been and looks to remain consistently cold, as in _January _cold, the manmade stuff should stay pretty sweet. Sure, the last 8 weeks sucked, but at least we don't have entire mountains of thaw-freeze conditions to contend with. New terrain that comes online will have nice fresh manmade in the coming weeks.


Yep...the main concern I have at this point is that, starting this weekend, it will be quite crowded with people who have postponed their first trip of the season until now...

Won't stop me, though...


----------



## Greg (Jan 18, 2007)

hammer said:


> Yep...the main concern I have at this point is that, starting this weekend, it will be quite crowded with people who have postponed their first trip of the season until now...
> 
> Won't stop me, though...



I say good. Hopefully the mountains can begin to recoop some losses...


----------



## hammer (Jan 18, 2007)

Greg said:


> I say good. Hopefully the mountains can begin to recoop some losses...


Good point...

Growing up on the Jersey Shore, we always had a love/hate relationship with the tourists...hated the crowds and attitudes, but we knew that we needed their business.


----------



## Greg (Jan 30, 2007)

Great snowmaking weather looks to be sticking around for the foreseeable future!


----------



## bvibert (Jan 30, 2007)

Greg said:


> Great snowmaking weather looks to be sticking around for the foreseeable future!



:beer:  Now we just need some real SNOW!!  

I'll take the snow-making weather in the mean time..


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 30, 2007)

I'm positive.  My wife saw that there was a chance of snow tonight and suggested I go skiing tonight or tomorrow.  Life is good!


----------



## The Sneak (Jan 30, 2007)

I'm not only positive - I am super psyched. It might be the massive rails of coke I just did in the office washroom, but still...I can't wait for this weekend. If'n MA gets dumped on I am heading up saturday morning SOMEWHERE...Jiminy? Beast? 






































*just kidding about the cocaine part


----------



## KingM (Jan 30, 2007)

We're definitely filling up on weekends up here but for now, midweek is calm with no lift lines. Time to play hooky for a couple of days.


----------



## Sheik Yerbouti (Jan 30, 2007)

Midweek skiing is so serene....


----------



## Greg (Feb 13, 2007)

How ya'll feeling now?


----------



## hammer (Feb 13, 2007)

Greg said:


> How ya'll feeling now?


Like you have to ask...:roll:;-)


----------



## bvibert (Feb 13, 2007)

Greg said:


> How ya'll feeling now?



Crappy, it's too damn cold!! 








 :lol:


----------



## ajl50 (Feb 13, 2007)

I've totally moved on from the bad start. Had the best skiing weekend of my life at whiteface this weekend. Pure sweetness. I don't even remember that warm crappy six weeks from dec. to jan.


----------



## Skibum_dan (Feb 13, 2007)

I don't know....I mean it's pretty cold. There's some big storm on the way that will dump too much snow. It's hard to ski in too much snow. I think I'm just going to hang it up and call it quits for this season. It's all over. Time to start thinking about summer... I've had my fill.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Feb 13, 2007)

If this storm produces 12+" statewide I will officially discontinue the "Winter has been cancelled" thread! :razz:


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 13, 2007)

Skibum_dan said:


> I don't know....I mean it's pretty cold. There's some big storm on the way that will dump too much snow. It's hard to ski in too much snow. I think I'm just going to hang it up and call it quits for this season. It's all over. Time to start thinking about summer... I've had my fill.



You make a good point.  Its like those days when the trails get all skied up and they don't run the groomers to iron out those nasty bumps.  This winter stuff stinks.


----------



## Skibum_dan (Feb 13, 2007)

Grassi21 said:


> You make a good point.  Its like those days when the trails get all skied up and they don't run the groomers to iron out those nasty bumps.  This winter stuff stinks.




Yeah. I much prefer the predictability of man made snow/groomed terrain. It’s the perfect combination. I hope they get the groomers out immediately after this storm. If only there were some way to groom the woods too……


----------



## bigbog (Feb 13, 2007)

*........*

What a turn around with the return of the Canadian Arctic air...:smile:


----------



## andyzee (Apr 20, 2007)

Just wanted to bump this this fun thread, I'll see what other I can find :lol:


----------



## Vortex (Apr 20, 2007)

Really funny and outdated.  Good idea Andyzee.  Tells you how thigns can swing around.


----------

